# Another Rare Local Bottle For The Collection



## logan.the.collector (Dec 26, 2020)

Just got this bottle in the mail from Ebay. 1942 Franklin Dairy slug plate from the defunct town of Faust, NY that was absorbed by Tupper Lake in 1940. The name must have stuck for a bit longer.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 26, 2020)

There are beer bottles from Tupper Lake.  Do you have any?


----------



## logan.the.collector (Dec 26, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> There are beer bottles from Tupper Lake.  Do you have any?


I have a good number. I have Frank McCloskey, McCloskey and Lebouf, Merkel & McClusky Boss Lager, etc. I am however still looking for a Propp & Pimstein Bottlers (could be a soda) and a West End Brewing Co. From Tupper, which they mainly operated in Utica NY. Edit: also looking for a TL Weirs.


----------



## Csa (Dec 27, 2020)

I like that Franklin dairy bottle. Do you know if that was related to a Co-op in upstate NY. I dug a little jam or dairy jar of some kind that says Franklin’s Inc, NY in a nice script emboss. Seems to be from the 30’s-40s. All I have found online is reference to a NY dairy coop of the same name?


----------

